# Grocery stores closing down for 2 weeks?



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just received some info from someone who has family in CA. They stated that they have family working for grocery stores and those people were told to stay home for 2 weeks as the stores were shutting down. This is in LA.

I always try to verify information like this but can't find anything. I asked the person about this and she said all she knows is what she was told by her family members.

Has anyone else heard anything.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing here.

A good friend lives in socal, talk to him almost every day, he has said nothing about closings.

Stores here have reduced hours and are allocating opening hours strictly to accomodate us elderly.

Now when those food stores close down, *lock and load!*, SHTF will be coming to your neighborhood!

I was in Compton for the 65 Watts riots, they will be starting up all over again X10.

Again, thanks JCG! Will never forget those times.


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

I’ve heard nothing like that here in Atlanta.
Gonna rough before it gets better, I’m afraid.
TMH


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

inceptor said:


> I just received some info from someone who has family in CA. They stated that they have family working for grocery stores and those people were told to stay home for 2 weeks as the stores were shutting down. This is in LA.
> 
> I always try to verify information like this but can't find anything. I asked the person about this and she said all she knows is what she was told by her family members.
> 
> Has anyone else heard anything.


My initial thought is the grocery store is more of a convenience store and might not be in the critical business category. If it is true, I'm afraid there will be riots. Most people (I know) unfortunately have only a few days food. Spend most of their $$$'s not on what I consider to be necessities. Instead of 'this is a stick-up, your money or your life', It'll be your T.P. or your life. This in itself is sad but I'm of the opinion that this lesson, and of prepping in general will soon be forgotten. It, and I presume here, that it will take some tragedy that stretches over a period of years, like the Great Depression or WW2 for people to inherently change.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@inceptor 
Nothing like that here.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Nothing here.
> 
> A good friend lives in socal, talk to him almost every day, he has said nothing about closings.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why I'm concerned. I believe in being prepared and I don't want this to sneak up on me.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I see no way that any state or city could shut down grocery stores. They would certainly be classified as essential by folks.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Just someone talking about it could cause riots. Countrys on edge as it is.
A couple years back people were told their WIC/EBT was being reduced, or cut, and many stores has crazy people come in losing their minds.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Guess it's time to put the 9mm's away and get the 10mm's out.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I see no way that any state or city could shut down grocery stores. They would certainly be classified as essential by folks.


Uh huh. They said that about the EBT cards. The system went down for 11 hours and you would have thought they were permanently turned off. I followed that one closely too.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Uh huh. They said that about the EBT cards. The system went down for 11 hours and you would have thought they were permanently turned off. I followed that one closely too.


How would most folks get food if they close stores? Even now in the current hysteria, most folks do not even have a week of food at home.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Uh huh. They said that about the EBT cards. The system went down for 11 hours and you would have thought they were permanently turned off. I followed that one closely too.


That seemed, by and large, to be a specific demographic.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

That would start a panic with many people. Hope it's not true. We're in purdy darn good shape and we can take care of ourselves for some time.

Hope the mail & parcel delivery keeps running, lots of us get our medications via both methods.....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> That seemed, by and large, to be a specific demographic.


It was the canadians.. It goes to show how delicate the balance between civility and chaos is nowadays.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

OOIDA, an organization of independent owner/operator semi truck drivers, has stated they are hearing from their membership that some drivers may park their rigs because they can not get virus testing done. And, given the fact they are hauling into some sketchy areas, they are concerned.
OOIDA has asked the Feds to have testing sites in truck stops to help with the problem.

Folks, if you think store shelves are sparse now, if just half of the trucks stop, within one week there will be no food, and riots in the streets.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> OOIDA, an organization of independent owner/operator semi truck drivers, has stated they are hearing from their membership that some drivers may park their rigs because they can not get virus testing done. And, given the fact they are hauling into some sketchy areas, they are concerned.
> OOIDA has asked the Feds to have testing sites in truck stops to help with the problem.
> 
> Folks, if you think store shelves are sparse now, if just half of the trucks stop, within one week there will be no food, and riots in the streets.


But, when it is all said and done, there will be less need for food on the shelves...


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> OOIDA, an organization of independent owner/operator semi truck drivers, has stated they are hearing from their membership that some drivers may park their rigs because they can not get virus testing done. And, given the fact they are hauling into some sketchy areas, they are concerned.
> OOIDA has asked the Feds to have testing sites in truck stops to help with the problem.
> 
> Folks, if you think store shelves are sparse now, if just half of the trucks stop, within one week there will be no food, and riots in the streets.


I couldn't have said it any better. W/O the truck drivers we would be screwed....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Guess it's time to put the 9mm's away and get the 10mm's out.


I favor 10 mm lights or 9 mm heavies called .40s lol. Hey did anybody every figure out if my my P 226 .40 can shoot 10 mm? Seems like I read the plastic Glock guns can do it. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Uh huh. They said that about the EBT cards. The system went down for 11 hours and you would have thought they were permanently turned off. I followed that one closely too.


I remember that... you would have thought somebody had stolen their life savings and abused their pet hamster


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> I favor 10 mm lights or 9 mm heavies called .40s lol. Hey did anybody every figure out if my my P 226 .40 can shoot 10 mm? Seems like I read the plastic Glock guns can do it. Anybody know for sure?


A Glock can. Not recommended though.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@inceptor sometimes these things are just rumors having said that nothing would surprise me these days. who would have guessed the run on the stores that is occurring at this time. if the stores close it will be quite a show and downright ugly Stay calm and prep on:vs_karate:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Joe said:


> @inceptor sometimes these things are just rumors having said that nothing would surprise me these days. who would have guessed the run on the stores that is occurring at this time. if the stores close it will be quite a show and downright ugly Stay calm and prep on:vs_karate:


That's why I was asking. I have no idea if it was true and the only to find out is research. Part of my research is inquiring of others when nothing can be found online. Is asking others if they have heard of this not staying calm???


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Let me just chime in here since I am the closest person to LA.....*ahem* 

not going to happen. There is absolutely no reason why they would shut down. There is plenty of food in the warehouses and every grocery store I have been in has signs saying "now hiring". They need people to help restock the shelves. Not to mention, literally, overnight they installed sneeze guards between the cashier and customer. For the record I don't live in LA but, for all intents and purposes, I live next door and I can't see any reason they would close grocery stores for 2 weeks let alone at all.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Let me just chime in here since I am the closest person to LA.....*ahem*
> 
> not going to happen. There is absolutely no reason why they would shut down. There is plenty of food in the warehouses and every grocery store I have been in has signs saying "not hiring". They need people to help restock the shelves. Not to mention, literally, overnight they installed sneeze guards between the cashier and customer. For the record I don't live in LA but, for all intents and purposes, I live next door and I can't see any reason they would close grocery stores for 2 weeks let alone at all.


Thanks, I figured that if anyone knew, you would.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me if some of these "elected" liars aren't sitting in a room somewhere planning things just to see how far they can go.

None of this is making sense anyway.

Oh and @bigwheel to answer your question; please do not try and shoot a 10mm round in your .40SW Sig pistol. You just got new teeth.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I favor 10 mm lights or 9 mm heavies called .40s lol. Hey did anybody every figure out if my my P 226 .40 can shoot 10 mm? Seems like I read the plastic Glock guns can do it. Anybody know for sure?


 You can shoot 40 in a 10mm but not 10mm in a 40. Here's a good article on the subject.

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/40-in-a-10mm-glock/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> You can shoot 40 in a 10mm but not 10mm in a 40. Here's a good article on the subject.
> 
> https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/40-in-a-10mm-glock/


Lets do the .223 and 5.56 again......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I talked with my Brother who lives in LA, soon to be Texas, again, and he said nothing about closing stores. He said he has been able to find everything he needs, although he 
may have had to go to a couple of stores to get it. I will make a point to ask him if he has heard or seen anything.

P.S. I agree with @Slippy , none of this makes sense. If we don't get back to work, and soon, it's going to get ugly.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We live in a fairly rural/small town area.
Each of the three nearby towns has one grocery store. Unfortunately, they are all owned by the same big corporation.
All three of the stores have large vacant areas in their aisles. No paper products, hardly any bread, no eggs at all, very little dairy.

Things are getting tough out here in flyover country.
The wife wanted to expand her bread flour back stock, but there is no flour of any type available in the grocery stores or even Dollar General.
Good thing she’s got extra in the pantry.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> Let me just chime in here since I am the closest person to LA.....*ahem*
> 
> not going to happen. There is absolutely no reason why they would shut down. There is plenty of food in the warehouses and every grocery store I have been in has signs saying "now hiring". They need people to help restock the shelves. Not to mention, literally, overnight they installed sneeze guards between the cashier and customer. For the record I don't live in LA but, for all intents and purposes, I live next door and I can't see any reason they would close grocery stores for 2 weeks let alone at all.


Maybe there is plenty of food in the warehouses, but maybe there isn't. I had the opportunity to talk to the person who orders for my local supermarket and he told me that the store was limited on the amounts of could order on certain items and they weren't necessarily receiving everything they requested.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Not a peep about it here.

I would imagine for grocery stores to close ... every-damn-thing will close and we'd see heavy-handed enforcement.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*If* they were going to shut down a grocery store, do you think it would be announced?
That's a surefire plan to have your store looted, vandalized, and likely burned down.

*If* it happens, we won't be told in advance. *If* they tell the workers ahead of time, watch for them to make a mad grab for all they can get. Then you'll know.

Personally, I don't see it happening. No apparent need to do so.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Hemi45 said:


> Not a peep about it here.
> 
> I would imagine for grocery stores to close ... every-damn-thing will close and we'd see heavy-handed enforcement.


Think Black Friday x 100.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If the grocery stores close, it won't impact me much. I'm stocked up 'nuff for a while.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The stores don’t need to be shut down, if there’s nothing to buy it will take care of itself.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We live in a fairly rural/small town area.
> Each of the three nearby towns has one grocery store. Unfortunately, they are all owned by the same big corporation.
> All three of the stores have large vacant areas in their aisles. No paper products, hardly any bread, no eggs at all, very little dairy.
> 
> ...


I have some extra but I would just as soon not get into it. I did find one bag of bread flour, no all purpose flour and no yeast. I did get into my backup there but I ordered more yeast and all purpose flour from King Arthur. The four they had in stock, the yeast is 3-4 week back order. No hurry there, I can wait. I'm trying some Artisan Bread in a day or two and pretty soon will start my sourdough starter.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Talked to some friends who are truckers for Safeway and they are doing rounders as fast as they can form the warehouse to the stores. Basically as soon as items arrive in the warehouse they are loaded onto trucks to send to the various stores. I would think the truck drivers would notice something if that was the case. I wold guess its either a rumor or that owner is shutting down the store on their own. LA would be in riots if they closed the stores without a plan to get food to every persons house...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Maybe there is plenty of food in the warehouses, but maybe there isn't. I had the opportunity to talk to the person who orders for my local supermarket and he told me that the store was limited on the amounts of could order on certain items and they weren't necessarily receiving everything they requested.


Perhaps. One never knows unless they are truly in the know. From doing my own fair share of ordering of supplies I can say a lot of times you don't receive everything you request (for many different reasons). All I know for sure is I have talked to some truckers who haul for grocery chains and they tell me the warehouses are full.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> *If* they were going to shut down a grocery store, do you think it would be announced?
> That's a surefire plan to have your store looted, vandalized, and likely burned down.
> 
> *If* it happens, we won't be told in advance. *If* they tell the workers ahead of time, watch for them to make a mad grab for all they can get. Then you'll know.
> ...


I am still having trouble seeing the apparent need to shut everything else down.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> Perhaps. One never knows unless they are truly in the know. From doing my own fair share of ordering of supplies I can say a lot of times you don't receive everything you request (for many different reasons). All I know for sure is I have talked to some truckers who haul for grocery chains and they tell me the warehouses are full.


It seems like truckers would know, but it seems like it might vary in different parts of the country, especially for non-national chains.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> It seems like truckers would know, but it seems like it might vary in different parts of the country, especially for non-national chains.


This is true. Guess we'll never know for sure. But seeing as how we are all the good little preppers we are the point is really moot because we all have everything we need.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> This is true. Guess we'll never know for sure. But seeing as how we are all the good little preppers we are the point is really moot because we all have everything we need.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just because we have what we need doesn't mean I want to use it up right now. Since my husband has to go out every day to work anyway, and since it's highly likely he'll be exposed at some point, I want to keep shopping until we're in real quarantine.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Walmart and Meijer here,aisle turned to one ways,not open 24 hours anymore.wait on line,get a cart and they are limiting customers in store.local markets,just closed early.last time we went hoarding (lol)we wore masks and gloves,saw dozens of more people doing the same.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Just because we have what we need doesn't mean I want to use it up right now. Since my husband has to go out every day to work anyway, and since it's highly likely he'll be exposed at some point, I want to keep shopping until we're in real quarantine.


I am with you, as long as I can keep going into the stores I'll keep topping off as long as I can. No need expending storage if not necessary.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> I am with you, as long as I can keep going into the stores I'll keep topping off as long as I can. No need expending storage if not necessary.


Exactly. I have yet to really get into inventory yet, trying to hold out until it's really needed. Then it's beanie weenie time! :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Exactly. I have yet to really get into inventory yet, trying to hold out until it's really needed. Then it's beanie weenie time! :vs_bananasplit:


I love beanie weenies! A little hot sauce and I am there. I am holding those in reserve for desperate times. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Prepared One said:


> I love beanie weenies! A little hot sauce and I am there. I am holding those in reserve for desperate times. :tango_face_grin:


My husband would rejoice if I served him beanie weenies!


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

The panic buying is pretty much over in my area except for the tp and paper towels. 

Now think about this they've been shutting things down a little at a time. First nonessential businesses, then limiting group sizes, now no more than 15 people in a store, and keeping a distance of 6 feet. Now the National Forest is shut down, the only thing left is mostly the grocery stores, and pharmacies. Little by little their shutting everything down. Getting the sheeple used to it. They probable think as stupid as some of them of the ones in charge are, that the sheeple are ready for the next step, and if there not well and good. At least this is what's happening in Ohio. 

I really hope it doesn't come to that but I wouldn't count on it at this point. Just the way I'm thinking right now. That would make very a very difficult time for everyone. Chaos would reign.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Just because we have what we need doesn't mean I want to use it up right now. Since my husband has to go out every day to work anyway, and since it's highly likely he'll be exposed at some point, I want to keep shopping until we're in real quarantine.


Then shop to your little heart's content. Here's a pro-tip, if you see things starting to disappear off the shelves...buy a lot of whatever is left.


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> I love beanie weenies! A little hot sauce and I am there. I am holding those in reserve for desperate times. :tango_face_grin:


I friggen love those things. I need to order more now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Just because we have what we need doesn't mean I want to use it up right now. Since my husband has to go out every day to work anyway, and since it's highly likely he'll be exposed at some point, *I want to keep shopping until we're in real quarantine*.


Yup, don't dig into the stash until ya gotta.

My wife is pissed though because I still go to the store when I need to.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Exactly. I have yet to really get into inventory yet, trying to hold out until it's really needed. Then it's beanie weenie time! :vs_bananasplit:





Prepared One said:


> I love beanie weenies! A little hot sauce and I am there. I am holding those in reserve for desperate times. :tango_face_grin:





paulag1955 said:


> My husband would rejoice if I served him beanie weenies!





SRU Viper said:


> I friggen love those things. I need to order more now.


Ya know, y'all are some sick puppies, Damn, y'all probably like Spam too. {{{shudder}}}


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Ya know, y'all are some sick puppies, Dam, y'all probably like Spam too. {{{shudder}}}


Mmmm, Fried Spam with hot sauce. Yummy


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Beanie Weenies with hot sauce and guvmit cheese melted, and crackers...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been locked down now for 3 weeks, only go to mailbox and in the yard with the dogs.

The last trip I took to the local market and Wallworld left me empty handed in many ways.

Beans, NONE of any kind, no canned Bushes of any flavor, no Beanie Weenie's, no dried beans of any sort.

A trip prior to garnered 30 pounds of assorted dried beans, and a hundred pounds of rice in the preceding month.

No flour of any sort either, none, nada.

There was also absent all manners of Chef Boyardee, to that end, NO canned goods at all.

I have a few cases of the Chef rabbidoly put up for the kid, I don't care for it but will have some once in a while.

We are consuming the stores I bought back in Feb. for this situation.

I won't have to cut into long term stores for at least three months.

I went on line to the wholesale club I belong to, wanted to get more hominy grits, usually comes in a 3 bag 15# package, none.

I still have 25 pounds of the quick grits left, oh well that will have to do.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

inceptor said:


> Ya know, y'all are some sick puppies, Damn, y'all probably like Spam too. {{{shudder}}}


I think if we all were together for a SHTF situation, we would do just fine!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

inceptor said:


> Ya know, y'all are some sick puppies, Damn, y'all probably like Spam too. {{{shudder}}}


Well, no, Spam is disgusting.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> ...no Beanie Weenie's...


Wait, is there some sort of canned product called Beanie Weenies? When I talk about beanie weenies, I'm talking about hotdogs sliced into a can of baked beans and heated.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Wait, is there some sort of canned product called Beanie Weenies? When I talk about beanie weenies, I'm talking about hotdogs sliced into a can of baked beans and heated.


Ask BigWheel, he is a fanatic over them!

It was from his ravings that I bought a dozen cans a couple of years ago.

The were ok, and I bought a few more dozen to put up.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Ya know, y'all are some sick puppies, Damn, y'all probably like Spam too. {{{shudder}}}


I am not crazy about it but have a couple of hundred cans of it stacked on shelves.

There is a point when eating it, my brain says no more and chokes me off.

The point is that it keeps and is better than tree bark and fiddle ferns.

On top of those, I have ten pound cans of it that was USGI issue, pulled it from Ft. Devens as they were closing,

They were sending a ton of it to the dump, got that and 200 pounds of sugar to, IIRC.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Well, no, Spam is disgusting.


Agreed


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ask BigWheel, he is a fanatic over them!
> 
> It was from his ravings that I bought a dozen cans a couple of years ago.
> 
> The were ok, and I bought a few more dozen to put up.


Googled it. "Beenee Weenee" I have never seen that product in the store. I haven't seen any Van Kamp's products here in decades.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Googled it. "Beenee Weenee" I have never seen that product in the store. I haven't seen any Van Kamp's products here in decades.


I never noticed myself until BW started on how he could survive on just that product.

Had to look closely for it, hiding on the bottom shelf with the canned beans.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Well, no, Spam is disgusting.


Let me say this, a long long time ago, when sitting in an old german bunker in the middle of winter,

that mish mash tasted good to a 19 year old waiting for the Communist hoards to take and run us over.

There was a big hole in the bunker's wall looked like from an AT round.

We were in an OP/LP, for almost 4 months with little heat or food,

when it came, there were cases of C-rats and green cans of Spam.

They were heated in water from melted snow along with the C-rats, using a USGI helmet on an M-1951 GI stove..

Sat there manning the 1919 A6 watching the fire lane, eating the crap right out of the can with a fork.

I will tell you, THEN, it tasted good, did not want to die on an empty stomach either.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Of course all bets would be off if I were really hungry. Being a picky eater is one of the privileges of having been born in the United States.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think I may have found the source of the rumor.

In LA county they are telling people this is a vital week to not spread the virus so they are ASKING people to not go to the stores this week unless absolutely necessary. 

Instead officials are encouraging people to order supplies on line.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> I think I may have found the source of the rumor.
> 
> In LA county they are telling people this is a vital week to not spread the virus so they are ASKING people to not go to the stores this week unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> ...


Heh. I hope nobody really needs anything, because getting online orders delivered is not as easy as it sounds. I haven't been able to get a delivery window for Amazon Fresh for weeks.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Heh. I hope nobody really needs anything, because getting online orders delivered is not as easy as it sounds. I haven't been able to get a delivery window for Amazon Fresh for weeks.


This is what is funny. The gov officials encourage having things delivered yet fail to find out if deliveries is even an option. Same in CA. It's taking about 5 days.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> This is what is funny. The gov officials encourage having things delivered yet fail to find out if deliveries is even an option. Same in CA. It's taking about 5 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


In the Seattle area, I can't even get delivery windows. Which is fine because I don't really want an extra set of hands touching my items anyway.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Guess it's time to put the 9mm's away and get the 10mm's out.


 Don't you mean the 14 caliber machine guns with the silencers and assaulty things?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I went to 2 stores today. Tom Thumb is getting back to normal, and Wally World was getting close. Gee I hate going to Wally World.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I went to 2 stores today. Tom Thumb is getting back to normal, and Wally World was getting close. Gee I hate going to Wally World.


I have not gone out of here for three weeks, but, I check the Wally world super store I go to on line.

Everything I checked is still sold out, did not check TP or PT, do not need any.

Even the wholesale club I belong to is the same way.

I hate going to wally.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am not crazy about it but have a couple of hundred cans of it stacked on shelves.
> 
> There is a point when eating it, my brain says no more and chokes me off.
> 
> ...


That is kind of my deal with Spam as well. I am not crazy about it, but I would sure eat the hell out of it if I was hungry. As you say it keeps extraordinarily well, and stacks easily. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## sksman (Oct 2, 2015)

I live in Nor Cal haven't heard anything about any stores closing for two weeks or being closed at all.They have people standing in lines limiting how many people can enter the stores at a time.Im in the 209 area.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Ya know, y'all are some sick puppies, Damn, y'all probably like Spam too. {{{shudder}}}


Mmmm. 
Spam, straight out of the can, sliced and stuck on plain white bread. No butter, mustard, mayo or anything to detract from the flavor. And I'm serious.

Beenie weenies I love to eat cold, right out of the can. Of course, you haven't lived until you've eaten them just like that. Outdoors. Sitting on the ground. In the pouring rain. It builds character.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have not gone out of here for three weeks, but, I check the Wally world super store I go to on line.
> 
> Everything I checked is still sold out, did not check TP or PT, do not need any.
> 
> ...


We are pretty lucky there, both Sam's and Costco are back to 80-90%. Costco even had paper products. The limit though is 1. I'm good with that, I did get a pack of paper towels as we seem to be going through them rather quickly lately.

Oh and gas today at Sam's was $1.29 a gal while a friend who lives on the other side of town pasted a picture, Costco gas there was $1.19 gal


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sam's here closed three years ago and no costco's either.

Not bought gas in a month either.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> Sam's here closed three years ago and no costco's either.
> 
> Not bought gas in a month either.


There used to be three Sam's in western Washington, but they closed. Fortunately, Kirkland, WA, is the birthplace of Costco.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nearest Sams is over an hours drive away.
I love living in the boonies.
Nearest Walmart is about 55 minutes, most of that at 65 mph.


----------

